#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei imaneger u2000 _ WebCTL

## xyunamx

Pra quem precisar do software da huawei para configurar os radios segue o video com o link do software, e como utiliza-lo.

----------


## brunocemeru

Vlw mesmo amigo.

----------


## xyunamx

:Smile:

----------

